# Case



## Rrs57 (May 23, 2015)

My oil temp gauge is not working 
On my 580 C case backhoe can I 
Just put An oil pressure gauge 
On it why does it need a oil temp gauge ? 
Thanks for any help on this Robert


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Robert,

Welcome to the forum.

Reduction in fluid viscosity and hydraulic performance are the most obvious effects of high temperature operation. If the fluid gets too hot it can lose its lubricating capacity, and internal component wear is accelerated. Actually, your oil can be permanently degraded by running it too hot. An oil temperature gauge will alert you if it's getting too hot. That's why it's there.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The old Case 580 C will run just about forever with adequate maintenance, but the gauges they used are a hybrid system relying on the electronics. And like all electronic gizmos, they fail. OEM replacements cost somewhere around an arm and leg, and maybe the first born tossed in too.

What most folks do is simply pull the dash panel, and replace the OEM gauges with mechanical units from their local automotive parts store. Inexpensive and easily adapted to the transmission and engine fittings where the current sensors are found. All that is required is a bit of labor, and locating the 12 volt lead for the lights on the mechanical gauges.

If you allow the oil in the transmission to exceed the safe temperature range it will take the seals out of the back hoe cylinders by hardening them and turning them brittle. Same for the loader if it is so equipped. The transmission is also equipped with a torque converter, and that is also needs an acceptable oil temperature to avoid damage.


----------



## TraderMark (Nov 15, 2011)

Hey Robert,
The transmission and hydraulics are separate systems on the 580C as I'm sure you already know.
The 580C with power shuttle has a torque converter and that's the reason for the temp gauge. If you were pushing dirt or loading the front bucket in a pile of dirt and kept the torque converter in stall too long, it would show on the gauge as a rise in transmission temp. As was previously stated, bad things happen when oil is heated beyond its limits.

Does it NEED a temp gauge?
That's entirely up to you.
If you rarely push the backhoe hard or seldom stall the torque converter, then probably not.
If you use the backhoe like you would a rented mule :lmao: then you probably should put one in it.
I'd go mechanical aftermarket if I were you. I looked at the Case parts website and that trans temp gauge is over $300. :dazed:

Mark


----------

